# no one likes my new tank



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i just got these new tanks all togeather and i only have one response to it, no one likes it. it cost me a mini fourtine to purchase all of it








my new tank

i have a glass 20 oz tank, and an acrilic 1 litre tank.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

whats there to say about it? haha just some shells and fishes in a bottle lol


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hahaha









looks nice


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> hahaha :laugh:
> 
> looks nice


 thanks, it took about 15 minutes to get all setup. costed me about $.50 per each tank


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have a question, will the nitrates build up in there??


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

seems like a kool lil tank


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Ugggghhhhhh.......ok buddy!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to the pic gallery


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you moved it to the wrong section, what u smokin. they are feeder fish, not piranhas.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

illnino said:


> costed me about $.50 per each tank


 talk about a mini fortune.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Live guppies in the Piranha Pics 'n' Vids? Blasphemy!









*_Off to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Great!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

CoOl!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Are they still alive, I have a strong feeling this wont last long


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

awesome!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thatd be a fun lil project to make


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thats just wonderful


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

coool, dude....keep us all posted on how long it lasts or your progress :nod:


----------

